# The Swell Life – Halloween Crafts and Inspiration!



## swelldesigner

Hi! I'm Alexa. I just stumbled upon the forums and this looks like a really awesome community with a lot of creative people!!









I wanted to share my craft blog The Swell Life with you guys. I blog throughout the year, but Halloween is when I do most of my blogging. I'm trying to post something everyday this year till Halloween cause I love it so much!!

I do all kinds of Halloween crafts. A couple of years ago, I even did 24 Halloween crafts in 24 hours! I know, kinda crazy.









I also love to decorate pumpkins! I created this one to look like Jersey Shore's Snooki last year!









Anyway, just wanted to say hi to my new Halloween fanatic friends out there!!!

Alexa


----------

